# Have to use Barn Manager's Vet?



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't heard of it to that extent. Usually, BO's/BM's will tell you who they strongly suggest, but they don't say you HAVE to use them. I think that's illegal honestly, it's like making a monopoly. Look at your boarding contract if you get a chance and see if it said anywhere you HAD to use their vet/farrier/etc.
My parents ran a boarding facility for 15+ years, and hey would always suggest to use our vet, but never force it. Usually, barns do this for two reasons. One, it makes the vet happy and more likely to give your barn deals and such because you are frequent customers. Two, because some boarders either are new to horses or moved from far enough away not to use their own vet so they suggest one to the barn.
My new barn asks that I use a certain vet and farrier, and I probably will just because I am moving my horse to a new state and I don't know any vets here or anything, but they said I can use whoever I want.

I'd talk to your BM and ask exactly WHY she is so headstrong on who you use... and, as I said, look at your boarding contract.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:roll:Unfortunately, that can happen - I worked at a barn some years back and the lady rented the barn but didn't own the property - she had total control of everything - her barn, her rules! She INSISTED that every horse owner use HER Vet - no discussion. Everybody did use her Vet (who was very good, by the way - that wasn't the issue, however). She STRONGLY SUGGESTED everyone use HER farrier, also, but one lady flatly refused and she was allowed to have her own farrier come for her horse (I was shocked she was allowed to do that!).
I believe you should be able to use any Vet and Farrier you want to. It's YOUR horse, your money. If I had a Vet for the last 10 years, I would not want to break those ties - they know your horse and that might be of some importance down the road! 
I had a boarding facility for about 10 years and I allowed my boarders to use whatever Vet and Farrier they wanted - I never had any problem or concern, either. 
I would probably try and reason with your BO - the care of YOUR horse should be left up to you - that is not her job! 
I wish you luck - I know what you are going through having seen it many times where I used to work - if she won't bend her unreasonable rules, you will have to decide how to proceed.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I would never demand our boarders use any of our preferred service providers. I do, however, keep a calendar up where I note farrier and vet visits and they can sign up if they require service. They are on their own for everything except the worming which I do for them and maintain the horses records throughout the year. I do bill them for the wormer and have found it easiest and much more cost effective to purchase the annual rotating packs and mark the horses name on the plastic sack. If they leave, they then can take it with them. They are also responsible for ensuring that their equine is vaccinated by a vet annually and must present the certificate when it is due.
As a BO and BM I will say that I still get requests for me to attend a service visit for them if they can't be here and they expect me to do it for free. Attention boarders...don't expect services for free.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> moved my horse to a new barn several months ago. It's a small dressage-oriented barn. Just 9 horses and owners. The barn manager is nice, and I've figured out that it's best just to do things her way.  However, it's time for fall shots and three of us booked a farm call with our usual vet. Now the manager is insisting that we use the vet she uses. My vet is more expensive, but their practice keeps better records and is more likely to come when I call them at 3 AM. I've been using these guys for 10+ years. The barn manager does not own the property, but she has total control of the barn. Can a barn dictate what vet you use? My feeling is that as long as I'm up-to-date on everything and can prove it, then I should be able to use my own vet. Ever heard of this?


 

I'll tell you why the BO's and BM's want you to use "their" vet, or "their" Farrier. Because they get a great discount if the Vet can take all the boarders as clients.

And no, it is NOT permitted. I get infuriated when I hear about BO's or BM's controlling their boarders in that way.

They forget that they are there FOR the boarders, no other way around it. If the boarders were not there, the BO/BM would be out of business.

I am disgusted at any BO/BM who says "My Barn, My Rules" ERRR, wrong answer! Yes, there has to be rules, but come on, there's a line and it has been crossed when you demand that your boarders must use their Vet, Farrier etc, etc.

Remember, this is YOUR horse. YOUR money, YOUR time, YOUR effort. YOU put your money where you deem fit for your horses well being and well fair. Not your BO/BM.



> As a BO and BM I will say that I still get requests for me to attend a service visit for them if they can't be here and they expect me to do it for free. Attention boarders...don't expect services for free.


My BO does. I work full time and cannot be there for when my horse gets his teeth done or for my Farrier. 

But that's why her barn is full to the brim, 2 huge barns full - and other facilities are losing clients during our horrible economic times. Other barns have raised board, she didn't. Other barns have boarding contracts, she doesn't. Other barns have poles up their keesters, hers doesn't. 

That's why her barn is full. When one leaves, that stall if filled ASAP with a new boarder.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, my BO would never do that (thank God!). Of course she does have a list of vets we use at the barn for various reasons, and the barn also has our own farrier, but I've been using the farrier from my horses previous home, because he knows my horses feet. I have not decided if I want to make the switch to one of their vets. However, shes always more than happy to meet someone new, and even offered to hold my horse for the farrier one day when I was a little late!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

They can suggest all they want, but unless she's paying the vet bill, I'd be using my own vet regardless. The BO at the last barn I was at was the same way and this one is too, but I just told them a polite thanks but no thanks. And possibly a little stronger than that with the new psycho barn lady.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I would never make someone use my farrier or vet.. However, if someone wants me to catch their horse for the farrier other than the 2 times the farrier is scheduled to come out, I charge a catch fee. Same with the vet. If you can make the appointment, use whatever vet you want. If she has a problem, too bad.


----------



## MollyK (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words. Happily, my vet did come out yesterday and took care of my horse. Unfortunately, the barn manager was there and gave me an earful. But I pointed out that just because I choose to send my child to a particular elementary school, the principal does not get to choose my pediatrician. And I suggested that as long as I am financially responsible for my horses's health, then I will be dictating the care. To her credit, I think she did listen to my POV. She said that, for spring shots, I would have to take my horse off property for care. But I figure that I have six months to change her mind. And even she cannot deny that my vets are the ones generally called upon by EVERYONE if a horse has a serious problem. I choose to also pay a little more for the routine stuff out of loyalty and just general good manners.


----------

